# Plow advice western unimount/western ultramount/snowdog ex or md



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving!

I recently purchased the a used plow which did not work for my vehicle and hoping not to make the same mistake. 

I have a 2006 f150 4x4 with the 5.4 engine

I have found 3 used options near me. They are as follows.

An 8 ft western unimount plow with wiring harness for 1100. (Mount is 550 off ebay)

A 8 foot western ultramount plow with wiring harness for 2000 (mount is 465 from storkplows)

A Snowdon MD or ex for 2800 including harness and mount. (From a reseller).

I have a smaller ish business. I have 2 small commercial lots and 35 residential driveways.

Any thoughts/ opinions? Or should I look for something else? 

Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ultramount


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Ultramount


Yes just found the thread about ultra vs uni. Sounds like ultra is the way to go if putting on/taking off. Ultra better than the snow dog? Another question is will the harness the guy is selling work with my truck (it came off a dodge). He said it would but not taking the for sales persons word anymore! If it would then I can get into the plow for 2465. Probably not too shabby. Also Probably be back dragging most accounts the ultra work for that?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Would invest in a backdrag edge then.

I cant answer about the wiring cwren will answer that


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks! Just found a hiniker quick hitch also that might work. Same price as the unimount.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Just make sure that whichever plow you choose has a dealer relatively close by if you need emergency parts.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Would invest in a backdrag edge then.
> 
> I cant answer about the wiring cwren will answer that


Depends on what dodge but probably- your f150 would be H13 as would most dodges after 03


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Barclay said:


> Yes just found the thread about ultra vs uni. Sounds like ultra is the way to go if putting on/taking off. Ultra better than the snow dog? Another question is will the harness the guy is selling work with my truck (it came off a dodge). He said it would but not taking the for sales persons word anymore! If it would then I can get into the plow for 2465. Probably not too shabby. Also Probably be back dragging most accounts the ultra work for that?


I wouldn't be so concerned with "putting pn" - the ultramount is simply going to be more modern with better availability of parts.

Hiniker is going to have a much harder availability for parts and service due to lower popularity


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

@Barclay also, good to see you taking a few lumps in that last thread and getting back up undeterred. Need that moxy for this game.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> I wouldn't be so concerned with "putting pn" - the ultramount is simply going to be more modern with better availability of parts.
> 
> Hiniker is going to have a much harder availability for parts and service due to lower popularity


Both dealers are about the same distance away. Although I called the Western parts department Monday / Tuesday and Wednesday and was not able to get ahold of anyone.

The Hiniker is a quick hitch 1 (so maybe dated?)


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

I dont know what kind of budget you have but if your going to be doing that much driveways id be looking for a used 3/4 ton with a plow on it already


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Barclay said:


> Both dealers are about the same distance away. Although I called the Western parts department Monday / Tuesday and Wednesday and was not able to get ahold of anyone.
> 
> The Hiniker is a quick hitch 1 (so maybe dated?)


Glad your still here, my opinion, go with the ultramount, more modern and easier to get parts for.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> I dont know what kind of budget you have but if your going to be doing that much driveways id be looking for a used 3/4 ton with a plow on it already


Right now my budget is pretty tight...newer business and large family to feed. But also pinching pennies on the front sometimes costs dollars on the end. I'll let you know how it plays out. Thanks for the opinions. I have thought about the truck/plow option. May have to wait til next year on that.


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

Barclay said:


> Right now my budget is pretty tight...newer business and large family to feed. But also pinching pennies on the front sometimes costs dollars on the end. I'll let you know how it plays out. Thanks for the opinions. I have thought about the truck/plow option. May have to wait til next year on that.


Fair enough, i get it just remember to keep up your maintenance on the truck and plow easy with the 1/2 ton it should treat you well...


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Is 2500 a good/fair price for an ultramount plow / wiring and truck mount?


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

Barclay said:


> Is 2500 a good/fair price for an ultramount plow / wiring and truck mount?


That would be a steal up here in canada but in the states id think its still a good deal if its in good shape


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Barclay said:


> Is 2500 a good/fair price for an ultramount plow / wiring and truck mount?


Yes, assuming the mount and wiring harness are the correct ones for your truck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Before you purchase it, post some pics of the plow so we can give you an evaluation of it. We don't want you to get burned twice.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1053942915058092/


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

With a little common sence and if you listened to any of us your plow could be working. 

Question, how much is it costing to have that
Push frame cut off of your ford?


Ps 
The Hiniker is the simplest plow set up and the easiest to fix of the bunch


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

This is the mount I have to purchase. https://www.storksplows.com/64500-w...004-2008-ford-f150-truck-3239-plow-mount.html


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> With a little common sence and if you listened to any of us your plow could be working.
> 
> Question, how much is it costing to have that
> Push frame cut off of your ford?
> ...


No doubt I could probably get the frame to work with some modifications. Two issues with that, 1. The plow is too small for my truck. 2. It is an older plow that is a pain to put on and take off.

I will cut the frame off myself so won't cost me anything.

Thanks sounds like you are the only one pushing for the Hiniker. Looks like a good set up but the western does have the dedicated back drag plate I can add.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The western is a good plow.
Why do you need a back blade edge?


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> The western is a good plow.
> Why do you need a back blade edge?


I mostly have driveways at this point. Somewhere in the 30 to 35 range. All smaller ones that I used a snow blower in the past. I have 2 small commercial lots only reason I am getting a plow. And a couple of my commercial lawn clients asked me if I could plow.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Barclay said:


> I mostly have driveways at this point. Somewhere in the 30 to 35 range. All smaller ones that I used a snow blower in the past. I have 2 small commercial lots only reason I am getting a plow. And a couple of my commercial lawn clients asked me if I could plow.


I would worry about getting the plow on, try it, then worry about a back drag later. Plenty of people back drag just fine without it. If you find you don't require it, I'm sure you can find something else to spend the money on


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Barclay said:


> sounds like you are the only one pushing for the Hiniker.


He always is...


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> He always is...


The Hiniker would be about 700 ish cheaper but I also don't want something junky!

This is the Hiniker. She will come down to 1100 then the mount is 700.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1740834352759292/


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> He always is...


There well built plows as good as any other top brand. They are very simple this makes them easy to fix. their only real downside is the plug. They use small pins, so if you're a someone that's rough with your plug you may want to go in a different direction

And Hiniker is built by farmers.

Ps
I also have a Boss-V @ a meyewestern.

Pss Shouldn't the OP get moving along?
I mean winter is here.

20-30 Drives with walk behind snowblower might take you a day or two, you might want to get that plow up and running sooner than latter


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> There well built plows as good as any other top brand. They are very simple this makes them easy to fix. their only real downside is the plug. They use small pins, so if you're a someone that's rough with your plug you may want to go in a different direction
> 
> And Hiniker is built by farmers.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of weeks. Although I am trying to figure it out this weekend as I took it off from leaf work.. Kansas City is sporadic on weather. 2 years ago we had 13 events I think. Last year 5. They typically start mid December.

We have 30 to 35. Last year me and one employee cleared them in 10 hours.

Can the Hiniker back drag as well as the western?

Anything else I should be considering?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Not without a back drag edge As it’s couple pounds lighter than the western . 

With my heavier boss V plow it takes one pass on the back draging without an edge and with The Hiniker I need to take two passes to do the same job. 

The only real downside is the truck frame hangs rather low to the ground. 

Let’s see the conditions of the other plows and the price points before we make a decision.

Opinion of the Hiniker you pictured. 
Needs a new cutting edge, 
Info on the down low.
All plows have a little weak spot some are worse than others. 
Where the bolt comes through the plow to hold the wings on the mold board is also welded to the support in that area , They are prone to start cracking at the mold board at that weld even without additional stressors. 

Then look at the grasshopper hinge and make sure all four pieces are nice and straight. 
And Look close to where the light tower hoop attaches by the fork pocket for any cracks or Rust.

With as little snow as you get why are you concerned with back dragging ? I usually back drag truck length back then turnaround And back up to the garage door and push it away


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Not without a back drag edge As it's couple pounds lighter than the western .
> 
> With my heavier boss V plow it takes one pass on the back draging without an edge and with The Hiniker I need to take two passes to do the same job.
> 
> ...


So between the two you think the western is a better way to go?

Thanks for the advice about back dragging. 
Already up to 2.pages. impressive


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Barclay said:


> The Hiniker would be about 700 ish cheaper but I also don't want something junky!
> 
> This is the Hiniker. She will come down to 1100 then the mount is 700.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1740834352759292/


I actually have no opinion on the Hiniker - the (very) few people i know that have them seem to like them but it was their "C" plow that really has no comparable match from anyone else. But they have a very, very tiny market share around here which is a bigger issue than any other. On the off chance there was a reputable Hiniker dealer right near you and no other major brand, I would tell you to go Hiniker.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Picked up the ultramount. Truck mounts should be in next week. Thanks all!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Barclay said:


> Picked up the ultramount. Truck mounts should be in next week. Thanks all!


Congrats Barclay. Getting back to the back drag edge vs no back drag edge, I have a wideout without the edge and one with the edge, not a significant difference I can notice, but I guess it's a heavy (ish) plow.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice! I think you’ll have a much better experience using a mount designed for that truck then trying to fab something up. Post some pics when you get it mounted


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Here it is attached. Slight chance of snow today did not materialize but ready for the next one. Thanks again everyone. Now I just have to sell the Meyer one


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Barclay said:


> Here it is attached. Slight chance of snow today did not materialize but ready for the next one. Thanks again everyone. Now I just have to sell the Meyer one


Saw your post on the other thread, looks like you just need to lengthen the chain to let it get down lower.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Chas0218 said:


> Saw your post on the other thread, looks like you just need to lengthen the chain to let it get down lower.


My truck sits a little high so I have to adjust the pivot pins.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

So after getting all the bolts and pivot pins and pivot bar un seized and off (some cutting necessary) this peice came off the a frame. Can I have it welded back on or do I need to buy a new a frame? Probably won't buy a used plow again!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It’s common. Weld it up and your good to go!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Since rate this far into it, if you didn't get new hoses, pick up a set, those are looking a little fatigued.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Since rate this far into it, if you didn't get new hoses, pick up a set, those are looking a little fatigued.


Ordered and planned on it. Thanks!


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Western1 said:


> It's common. Weld it up and your good to go!!


Praise the lord! Weld both sides?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

The one side would need to be flat so it can sit up against the pivot bar but yes both sides can be welded


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Barclay said:


> Ordered and planned on it. Thanks!


At this point (no snow on the forecast for a week or two), I think I am going to remove loose paint and repaint. Also going to change fluid. Is transmission fluid ok (called for in the manual) or are you guys running something else?

Thanks again all!


----------

